# Rush Limbaugh with habano in full resplendence?



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a MC #2.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like about 500 cigars.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Looks like about 500 cigars.


no way that even Rush could get 500 cigars into his mouth - even if it _is _freakishly big.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

ahaha
you know what i mean


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Looks like about 500 cigars.


LOL...Exactly...Pretty hard to tell considering his hand is covering up the band area.


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

No not a Monte. I have been listening to Rush for many years and from what I have heard recently he smokes (almost exclusively) the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I dont know, I always thought he was and avid Habano smoker and collector.


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I dont know, I always thought he was and avid Habano smoker and collector.


Oh no that would be illegal for him to do that! 

I am sure he smokes ISOMs but last I heard (from him on his show) his daily smoke is the LFD DL Chisel. Look at the pic . . . the head looks small like the chisel. However, at a big golf tournament maybe he wanted something special like a nice Habano.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Puro.Esq. said:


> No not a Monte. I have been listening to Rush for many years and from what I have heard recently he smokes (almost exclusively) the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel.


Thanks. I figured posting this would get us the answer. Yeah the cap looks kinda angular.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> He's a total hypocrite. All the rubbish out of his mouth about everyone else yet he's consuming illegal drugs to the point he has to go to rehab&#8230; It would be par for the course if he had a Habano while talking about keeping the sanctions on Cuba... I do not respect him, his view are purely for the ratings. Pat Buchanon on the other had, I respect much more.


:z  Seriously you really can't tell what that is he is smoking. Could be a LfD Double Ligero or could be an Upmann #2. It would be interesting to find out though but my vote would be for an island cigar.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Ash is too dark to be a LFD.

THAT is CLEARLY a Diplomatico #2. :fu

:r

Someone can email him and ask: [email protected]


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

what's the thing around the ear? Radio or hearing aid?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

par said:


> what's the thing around the ear? Radio or hearing aid?


Hearing aid.
Rush is deaf.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

par said:


> what's the thing around the ear? Radio or hearing aid?


I think a hearing aid of sorts. He had a problem and it was thought that he was going deaf for a while.


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

You are correct . . . he went mostly deaf a year or so back. He had the inner ear implant surgery done to restore his hearing.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

it sure looks like a cigar to me, yep thats the impression I get

hah. I couldnt even begin to try to take a guess on that one


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

par said:


> what's the thing around the ear? Radio or hearing aid?


Looks like a cochlear implant. They use them for individuals who cant be helped with traditional hearing aids.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I read a article once that said (he lives in Palm Beach) he and friends take their yatchs and go to the Bahamas and buy ISOMs but are careful to finish them or dump them before coming back to port.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

par said:


> what's the thing around the ear? Radio or hearing aid?


Forgive the spelling but he said that it is a 'cochlear implant'. He said that he went deaf a year or two ago and had this thing implanted so that he can continue with his show.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

You've heard of swimmer's ear? I think Rush suffers from a similar condition. It's called oxy ear. But seriously, he started loosing his hearing and then it came out he was hooked on oxycotin and hydrocodone. Abuse of these pain relievers has been connected with unexplained hearing loss in humans. So it all kind of came together. I feel sorry for him having to go through the pain of addiction.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I hate to be one to stay on topic but....the end of the cigar looks like a chisel.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

(909) said:


> I hate to be one to stay on topic but....the end of the cigar looks like a chisel.


LOL really...Looks like this thread took a dive for the worse


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

(909) said:


> I hate to be one to stay on topic but....the end of the cigar looks like a chisel.


:r

I think so too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

A LFD DL, Chisel would make sense, if it is a N/C. I remember when he started on cigars, he was all over Macanudos as the greatest sticks inthe world, then several years later, was a different, stronger smoke that I no longer recall. Now, after smoking for 8-10 years, he would have been able to work up to something that strong. 

Kind of reminds me of my current progression (and about a hundred other LLGs I have read about here:r) Seems like he in no different that lots of other BOTL when it comes to stogies!!

On the political issue::: That belongs in another thread!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The funny thing is.....

There ain't enough dang cigar showing to tell one bit what it is :al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, 

So much for empathy and compassion for those who are having problems with pain. Funny how those who manifest themselves as the beacons of compassion have so little for those who disagree with them. :fu 

ATL


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> The funny thing is.....
> 
> There ain't enough dang cigar showing to tell one bit what it is :al


Must be that you and I are just not up with the seasoned veteran cigar spotters that know exactly what it he's smoking based on one crappy photo. Maybe after a few more decades we can be such experts too!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

After the witch hunt over his addiction to pain killers (due to chronic pain after failed back surgury), I doubt Rush would invite the scrutiny smoking a cuban cigar in public might bring.

I also doubt someone who smokes LFD Double Ligeros as a daily stick would get much flavor out of Habanos... Them things will kill your taste buds!


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

plexiprs said:


> Must be that you and I are just not up with the seasoned veteran cigar spotters that know exactly what it he's smoking based on one crappy photo. Maybe after a few more decades we can be such experts too!!


I don't believe anyone claimed to know exactly what the cigar was. We were merely trying to guess based on the limited information there was in the photo as well as what we know about this particular celebrity.

Now for the few negative counter-constructive A-hole comments by some people here for no other reason than to stir things up . . . STFU! Remember what you mommy told you . . . if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

Puro.Esq. said:


> I don't believe anyone claimed to know exactly what the cigar was. We were merely trying to guess based on the limited information there was in the photo as well as what we know about this particular celebrity.
> 
> Now for the few negative counter-constructive A-hole comments by some people here for no other reason than to stir things up . . . STFU! Remember what you mommy told you . . . if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.


:tpd:

Kinda hate to agree with a lawyer j/k!!! 

But far worse, hate to agree with someone from Auburn. Oh, wait... That's Auburn, CA, not Auburn AL. Ok, point made, and I agree without reservations!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r 
This thread gets crazier by the day.

To me, this started out as a simple, "guess what he is smoking?" question.
A well known man with a cigar, in a photo. The task on hand was to take some stab in the dark as to what he possibly could have been smoking. At the end of the day, who cares? We will never really know the answer unless by some freak luck it was mentioned in whatever article that picture was captured.
That is it. Nothing more here to see. Some simple fun for anyone not having anything better to do.

Amazing what can be taken out of that one photo.
Now I have a better understanding of road rage.
That better understanding is I still don't understand it.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> This thread gets crazier by the day.
> 
> To me, this started out as a simple, "guess what he is smoking?" question.
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> After the witch hunt over his addiction to pain killers (due to chronic pain after failed back surgury), I doubt Rush would invite the scrutiny smoking a cuban cigar in public might bring.
> 
> I also doubt someone who smokes LFD Double Ligeros as a daily stick would get much flavor out of Habanos... Them things will kill your taste buds!


If I am correct, I think he was real keen on Ashton VSG's. LFD Double Ligero's are nice, but a big VSG Torpedo is pure bliss......

ATL


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

That's It! I have figured out how we can find out. I am going to send Rush an email AND call his show thyis week until I get through. 

I will post the results.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah,
> 
> So much for empathy and compassion for those who are having problems with pain. Funny how those who manifest themselves as the beacons of compassion have so little for those who disagree with them. :fu
> 
> ATL


:tpd:

Well said.

I remember Opus X commercials running during the Limbaugh show some time ago, so I would imagine he's got a few of those in the humidor. Guess the only way we're going to know is to write to the man and ask.


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I did some research and I belive we can put this to rest.

If you cannot tell by this photo save it to your desktop and zoom in with whatever application you use for photos. It clearly shows that it is in fact a LFD DL Chisel.

This thread is clean.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Puro.Esq. said:


> View attachment 2313
> 
> 
> Well I did some research and I belive we can put this to rest.
> ...


Not to be a stickler for accuracy and detail, but could the fact that he is wearing a different shirt then the first photo, possibly suggest that, maybe, perhaps, he might be smoking a different cigar, on a different day???

Next question is he wearing boxers or briefs????????:r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Puro.Esq. said:


> View attachment 2313
> 
> 
> Well I did some research and I belive we can put this to rest.
> ...


That may be what he smokes on the golf course, but he smokes Cubans most of the time. I just pulled out one of my C.A. Mags (Spring 1994) with Rush on the cover. Yes I know this shows my age.:fu Anyways, he talks a lot about Cubans in the article. He says "Cuban tobacco is the best tobacco in the world and cannot be grown anywhere else. You can grow Bordeaux grapes in Cali but it's not the same." He mentions smoking Monte #2's, Punch D.C.'s, Lusitanias, and R.A. C.G. He's smoking a Lusi on the cover.


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

plexiprs said:


> Not to be a stickler for accuracy and detail, but could the fact that he is wearing a different shirt then the first photo, possibly suggest that, maybe, perhaps, he might be smoking a different cigar, on a different day???
> 
> Next question is he wearing boxers or briefs????????:r


Ooops I did not even notice the shirt thing.

The poost above is probably correct in that they are his "every day" and "golf course" smokes but he fires up the Cubans on a regular basis as well.

As for the other question . . . commando! :r eeeeeeeewwwwwwww!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Rush is right!

What was the question?


----------

